# Farmers Will Be Driving Lamborghinis!



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

All you Farmers get ready!






:beercheer:


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I would order one today but I don't think I could drive it to within a mile of my house
Those fancy doors would be cool for putting a calf in the passenger seat but one mole hill and she'd be done


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

*Lamborghini use to make tractors before they made cars..............
*


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I dont want to profit... I'm not adverse to it by any means, but I'd rather just be able to make my way through the world without doing dirt... 

I'm not trying to create an empire or a dynasty... but if I have to, because there's a huge vacuum of power due to a collapse... unwelcome, but possible lol


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

> Posted by Tribal Warlord Thug:
> Lamborghini use to make tractors before they made cars...........


Yep, the supercars came to be because Enzo Ferrari was rude to Ferrucio Lamborghini.

http://www.todayifoundout.com/index...ctor-company-owners-frustration-with-ferrari/

As a car lover and wealthy entrepreneur, Lamborghini owned a number of sports cars, with the Ferrari 250 GT being one of them. At a certain point, Lamborghini became frustrated with problems he had with the clutch in his Ferrari. He then went to visit Enzo Ferrari. The world may have never had the famous Lamborghini super cars that were to follow had Enzo Ferrari not answered Ferruccio's complaints with "the problem is not with the car but with driver!" and went on to advise him to look after his tractors instead. For a mechanical genius and Italian, this kind of answer was not only insulting but an open challenge.
Read more at http://www.todayifoundout.com/index...frustration-with-ferrari/#4AY6LxUA1BeW2foQ.99

Yep, a little searching for Ferrucio Lamborghini brings up an interesting bio. Like Ferrari or Ford or Henry Leland or Max Grabowski or William Durant, he was larger than life character by today's standards. Went his own way, made his own path.


----------

